# Uhmw



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ how flat would a UHMW router table be if the UHMW is 3/8 inch with a fair bottom like MDF?

Any idea?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Most 3/4" thick MDF is flat and true and with the UHMW it will be flat and true and slick  neat stuff .....


====




S Bolton said:


> BJ how flat would a UHMW router table be if the UHMW is 3/8 inch with a fair bottom like MDF?
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

would like to ask the question a different way. How flat would 3/8 inch UHMW be? General question I guess.

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

It's flat because it's machine made 

=======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While UHMW might seem to be the ideal surface it is not. Clamps will slip on it. The cost is much greater than using a laminate. It is softer and more likely to be damaged than other surfaces.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bj, how does your UHMW router table work, or am I dreaming you have one with that on the top?

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I now see that this has been discussed before. Sorry.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

" UHMW router table work "
It works very well and the clamps don't slip, Bob and Rick R. use the UHMW stock for the fence and use C-Clamps on it..

=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks

sb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, Bob and Rick use HDPE for their jigs and fences. High Density PolyEthylene is a very different animal from Ultra High Molecular Weight. HDPE can be glued, UHMW can not.(except with an experimental glue that is not for sale at any price) The self lubricating characteristics of UHMW make it ideal for items like chain idler tensioners.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike, are you saying UHMW is not a good choice for a router table top?

sb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe there are better choices for the money. I am very happy with a laminate top on my Router Workshop table, and the first table I built had a Formica top and bottom as well. This costs much less than UHWM, and for me that alone is reason enough since bits are not free.


----------

